# The Dump Pouch



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Good info for training.

The Dump Pouch


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"The Dump Pouch"...
You mean that it's _not_ where you keep the TP?


----------

